# EvH 5150 III - Price to quality ratio?



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi, I went to "Guitar Shop" on Lakeshore in Mississauga, Ontario, and tested out the EvH 5150 III head and cab. I love it to death - heavy crunchy distortion and unbelievably good cleans. But it's $3000 for both the head and cab :S. Is it worth it? 

My budget is only about $5000 for guitar + amp, and not sure if it's worth spending $3000 on the amp alone. Being a college student it is kind of tight. THANKS!

Heres the link to the one I saw
CLICKY


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

if you like it, it's worth it. you should be able to find one used for quite a bit less, though.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

suttree said:


> if you like it, it's worth it. you should be able to find one used for quite a bit less, though.


I've had VERY bad luck with used amps 

*shutters while remembering about his used Roland Cube 60*

I'll go in and test out a few rectifiers too and make my decision though


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well..that still leaves you 2000$ for an axe.....5000$ is a big budjet, if you're not playing in a loud band, the amp might be overkill a bit. i've seen them on kijji and craig's list for about 2400$ used, so maybe look into that i guess.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They got a great review in Guitar Player.

I agree that a half stack is probably overkill for .....well, anyone really.

Is there a combo version?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

If you love the amp, it's probably worth going for it. That is pretty pricey for a factory built amp...definitely getting into boutique pricing territory.

That being said, most boutique amps tend to be in the "vintage tone" camp, so may not deliver what you are looking for.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

No, amps are amps, especially tube amps. Your not paying for extensive R&D or something that doesn't exist in other amps but you are paying Ed's endorsement fees. All they do is tweak filters and coupling until Ed says yes, that's it. There are hoards of good amps out there that you can buy , take to a tech and have tweaked for a fraction of the price. I have tweaked nearly every amp I've owned and I've always had people come up and say "how'd you get that sound". There is no black magic but a lot of bull in the tube amp biz, so be careful.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> They got a great review in Guitar Player.
> 
> I agree that a half stack is probably overkill for .....well, anyone really.
> 
> Is there a combo version?


Yah, looks like they said good stuff about it too:smile:. And no combo version available yet



Scottone said:


> If you love the amp, it's probably worth going for it. That is pretty pricey for a factory built amp...definitely getting into boutique pricing territory.
> 
> That being said, most boutique amps tend to be in the "vintage tone" camp, so may not deliver what you are looking for.


Ah k.



konasexone said:


> No, amps are amps, especially tube amps. Your not paying for extensive R&D or something that doesn't exist in other amps but you are paying Ed's endorsement fees. All they do is tweak filters and coupling until Ed says yes, that's it. There are hoards of good amps out there that you can buy , take to a tech and have tweaked for a fraction of the price. I have tweaked nearly every amp I've owned and I've always had people come up and say "how'd you get that sound". There is no black magic but a lot of bull in the tube amp biz, so be careful.


And you have opened my doors to looking into the Peavey 6505 one again, for half the price of the 5150 III.


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

its a sick amp. played one a few weeks ago here at the local shop... but i dont have any use for a halfstack lol. i think im gonna pick up an old peavey 5150 combo. its loud enough for rehersal. and small enough for the apartment.. still sounds good.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

EVH III's are great amps. I saw the one you mean at that store (I go there and LA Music across the road fairly often).

If I were in your shoes, I'd looks ofr a used EVHIII head and buy a used Mesa recto 2x12 cab about $500). Probably all you need, and would sound just as good (may want to freshen the tubes). 
Or even a used 6505+, JSX, XXX, Lynch Box, Soldano etc.
Then buy 2 decent guitars (Maybe a 7 string, or hardtail vs. Floyd Rose?)and put the remaining couple hundred bucks towards OSAP


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> EVH III's are great amps. I saw the one you mean at that store (I go there and LA Music across the road fairly often).
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I'd looks ofr a used EVHIII head and buy a used Mesa recto 2x12 cab about $500). Probably all you need, and would sound just as good (may want to freshen the tubes).
> Or even a used 6505+, JSX, XXX, Lynch Box, Soldano etc.
> Then buy 2 decent guitars (Maybe a 7 string, or hardtail vs. Floyd Rose?)and put the remaining couple hundred bucks towards OSAP


Thanks a lot. I think I will purchase atleast the head on monday. First I will give it another test run though. I will talk to the fellows there, and L.A. Music about what cab to get!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i think your call as been answered since there's a head for sale in the sale section..


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

al3d said:


> i think your call as been answered since there's a head for sale in the sale section..


yah and cream tolex? very nice. 

for a good 2x12 (or 4x12) also consider the orange stuff, i've been very impressed with their cabs


----------

